# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Vlera e diturisë.

## pranvera bica

Cdo dite e me shume degjojme per shume mendje te ndritura ,per shkencetare te medhenj qe zbuluan kete e ate gje,per njerez te ditur  qe mendjen e tyre e vene ne dispozicion te  se  mires se njerezimit...Por per keto ,ata shperblehen materialisht po nuk e dime a jane te lumtur... Menjehere me vjen ne mendje nje thenje e bukur e nje shkrimtari te madh qe per mua eshte nder me te preferuarit...


*Dituria e ben njeriun e lire por jo edhe te lumtur.*


Cili eshte mendimi juaj?

Respekte

----------


## J@mes

Dituria, e ben njeriun te kerkoj me shume nga vetja dhe jeta. Dituaria mund te krahasohet me nje rrjet merimange me shume degezime. Deshira dhe egoja e njeriut per te fituar sa me shume dituri, e perball ate me shume pikepyetje te tjera rruges.
Nga kjo pikepamje, dituria duhet kuptuar si nje e mire ne sherbim te njeriut dhe jo e kunderta. Nje keqmenaxhim i saj jo vetem qe nuk e ben njeriun te jetoj mire, por mund te kthehet ne nje burim vuajtjesh.

Gjithsesi, nje gje eshte e qarte: Njerezimi ka nevoj per dituri ashtu sikunder bimet kane nevoj per uje.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Dituria, e ben njeriun te kerkoj me shume nga vetja dhe jeta. Dituaria mund te krahasohet me nje rrjet merimange me shume degezime. Deshira dhe egoja e njeriut per te fituar sa me shume dituri, e perball ate me shume pikepyetje te tjera rruges.
> Nga kjo pikepamje, dituria duhet kuptuar si nje e mire ne sherbim te njeriut dhe jo e kunderta. Nje keqmenaxhim i saj jo vetem qe nuk e ben njeriun te jetoj mire, por mund te kthehet ne nje burim vuajtjesh.
> 
> Gjithsesi, nje gje eshte e qarte: Njerezimi ka nevoj per dituri ashtu sikunder bimet kane nevoj per uje.


Opinion  interesant dhe shume i vertete!Dituria qe s'eshte gje tjeter pervecse teresia e njohurive te  fituara  me studime e mesime po po nuk i vure ne sherbim te njerezimit nuk mund te jesh i lumtur.

----------


## gesti_7

> Opinion  interesant dhe shume i vertete!Dituria qe s'eshte gje tjeter pervecse teresia e njohurive te  fituara  me studime e mesime po po nuk i vure ne sherbim te njerezimit nuk mund te jesh i lumtur.


Mendoj se eshte pak me komplekse se kaq ceshtja. Nuk mund te thuash qe po i vure ne sherbim te njerezimit do jesh i lumtur, pasi qe te kesh arritur dicka per njerezimin duhet te kesh sakrifikuar disa gjera nga vetja sic eshte familja apo ndonje gje tjeter. Pra ti ke sakrifikuar veten dhe familjen per te tjeret, dhe sado kenaqesi te te sjelle cdo gje qe ben per njerezimin, gjithmone do kesh nje boshllek ne vetvete, dhe si pasoje nuk mund te jesh i/e lumtur asnjehere.

----------


## gjakushi

> Cdo dite e me shume degjojme per shume mendje te ndritura ,per shkencetare te medhenj qe zbuluan kete e ate gje,per njerez te ditur  qe mendjen e tyre e vene ne dispozicion te  se  mires se njerezimit...Por per keto ,ata shperblehen materialisht po nuk e dime a jane te lumtur... Menjehere me vjen ne mendje nje thenje e bukur e nje shkrimtari te madh qe per mua eshte nder me te preferuarit...
> 
> 
> *Dituria e ben njeriun e lire por jo edhe te lumtur.*
> 
> 
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj?
> 
> Respekte



Ështe nje e vertete e madhe qe duhet debatuar! Ne histori te diturit shpesh kane kaluar neper katandi! E dini kohen e mesjetes apo dhe kohe te tjera!

Endje jemi ne nje rrugice prej ku, per  sojin e mediokriteteve qe kane pushtuar cdo horizont, te diturve, nuk u shperblehet mundi, nuk u preferohet dija!

----------


## e panjohura

Dikur vlente thenja :ngerdheshje: ituria eshte pasuri,kurse ne kohen e tanishme vlen dicka tjeter:,,Pasurija eshte dituri"Po e thjeshtoj paksa:Psh.ke para(lek)do regjistrohesh ne cilin do fakultet,dhe kuptohet do te punesohesh dhe te fitosh!Nese nuk ke para mbete edhe pa fakultet,s'te bene pune dijenia fare!A shum te dijtur po ju duken kta qe i kemi ne poste te larta a???

----------


## ilia spiro

> Cdo dite e me shume degjojme per shume mendje te ndritura ,per shkencetare te medhenj qe zbuluan kete e ate gje,per njerez te ditur  qe mendjen e tyre e vene ne dispozicion te  se  mires se njerezimit...Por per keto ,ata shperblehen materialisht po nuk e dime a jane te lumtur... Menjehere me vjen ne mendje nje thenje e bukur e nje shkrimtari te madh qe per mua eshte nder me te preferuarit...
> 
> 
> *Dituria e ben njeriun e lire por jo edhe te lumtur.*
> 
> 
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj?
> 
> Respekte


Te faleminderit pranvera, je nje nga anetaret me serioze te ketij forumi. Thenia duhet te jete e vertete. Por problemi i lumturise eshte teper i thelle per t`u diskutuar. Po keshtu tema e lirise.
Nese nuk do thonit se po hyj ne tema religjoze, do te thesha se lumturia e vertete nuk gjendet ne kete bote.......

----------


## bombona

lumturia per mendimin tim eshte ne dor te fatit po te buzeqeshi mir nese jo,as dituria as pasuria nuk te bejn pun...

----------


## Milkway

Dituria e ben njeriun e lire por jo edhe te lumtur ? 

Per mendimin tim jo .... pse ??? 

Duke marr parasysh personalitet e ndryshme dhe duke qen gjithsecili i ndryshe nga tjetri nuk me duket e drejte qe kjo te vlej per gjithkend  :shkelje syri:  

Ka njerz qe pavarsisht sa jane te lumtur ne jete por nese nuk mirren me shkence nuk jane te lumtur , sepse vet lumturia e tyre eshte shkenca apo dituria . 

Per mua dituria eshte liri eshte lumturi eshte gjithqka .

----------


## pranvera bica

> Mendoj se eshte pak me komplekse se kaq ceshtja. Nuk mund te thuash qe po i vure ne sherbim te njerezimit do jesh i lumtur, pasi qe te kesh arritur dicka per njerezimin duhet te kesh sakrifikuar disa gjera nga vetja sic eshte familja apo ndonje gje tjeter. Pra ti ke sakrifikuar veten dhe familjen per te tjeret, dhe sado kenaqesi te te sjelle cdo gje qe ben per njerezimin, gjithmone do kesh nje boshllek ne vetvete, dhe si pasoje nuk mund te jesh i/e lumtur asnjehere.


Sa bukur dalin mendimet per tema te thjeshta por me vlera!Nqse ju gesti_7 jeni i specializuar ne nje fushe ,thjesht fare jeni nje mjek ,kini studiuar ne universitet brenda a jashte s'ka rendesi,keni mbrojtur mastera e ku di une specializime jashte shtetit,  dhe tani sheroni me qindra e qindra njerez me semundje te ndryshme,kjo fale studimeve tuaja te vlefshme,pavaresisht se cfare kini sakrifikuar ,kohen ,familjen ,ndoshta kini privuar vetes ndonje argetim etjetj,aman kur shikoni qe rezultatet e punes suaj jane aq te dukshme ,dhe kur degjoni se i shpetuat jeten teta Veres apo dhjetra tetave te tjera e nenave te tjera ..... a s'jeni i lumtur...?

----------


## gesti_7

> Sa bukur dalin mendimet per tema te thjeshta por me vlera!Nqse ju gesti_7 jeni i specializuar ne nje fushe ,thjesht fare jeni nje mjek ,kini studiuar ne universitet brenda a jashte s'ka rendesi,keni mbrojtur mastera e ku di une specializime jashte shtetit,  dhe tani sheroni me qindra e qindra njerez me semundje te ndryshme,kjo fale studimeve tuaja te vlefshme,pavaresisht se cfare kini sakrifikuar ,kohen ,familjen ,ndoshta kini privuar vetes ndonje argetim etjetj,aman kur shikoni qe rezultatet e punes suaj jane aq te dukshme ,dhe kur degjoni se i shpetuat jeten teta Veres apo dhjetra tetave te tjera e nenave te tjera ..... a s'jeni i lumtur...?


Sigurisht qe ndjen nje gezim te pamase kur i sherben teta Veres apo te tjereve qe kane nevoje per ty. Por me thuaj teta Vera femijet tuaj kane nevoje per ju?? Dhe mund ti gjendesh dot prane gjithmone sa here kane nevoje per ju ??? Mendoj se koha nuk ta lejon pasi eshte shume doreshtrenguar.
Pastaj vjen nje moment ku ti nuk mund te besh dot me asgje per te tjeret dhe te gjithe te lene ne harrese pasi njerezit ne pergjithesi jane egoist dhe nese nuk "u hyn" me ne pune nuk kujtohen me per ty. Dhe ti fillon i kthen syte nga familja dhe sheh qe ti dhe familja jeni vite drite larg dhe se eshte teper vone per tu afruar.
Personalisht jam i mendimit se vetja mund te sakrifikohet per te tjeret, duke i ndihmuar, por nese krijon familje nuk ke te drejte te vendosesh qe te sakrifikohet edhe familja bashke me ty, pra mendoj se duhet gjetur nje ekuiliber familje-pune.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Sigurisht qe ndjen nje gezim te pamase kur i sherben teta Veres apo te tjereve qe kane nevoje per ty. Por me thuaj teta Vera femijet tuaj kane nevoje per ju?? Dhe mund ti gjendesh dot prane gjithmone sa here kane nevoje per ju ??? Mendoj se koha nuk ta lejon pasi eshte shume doreshtrenguar.
> Pastaj vjen nje moment ku ti nuk mund te besh dot me asgje per te tjeret dhe te gjithe te lene ne harrese pasi njerezit ne pergjithesi jane egoist dhe nese nuk "u hyn" me ne pune nuk kujtohen me per ty. Dhe ti fillon i kthen syte nga familja dhe sheh qe ti dhe familja jeni vite drite larg dhe se eshte teper vone per tu afruar.
> Personalisht jam i mendimit se vetja mund te sakrifikohet per te tjeret, duke i ndihmuar, por nese krijon familje nuk ke te drejte te vendosesh qe te sakrifikohet edhe familja bashke me ty, pra mendoj se duhet gjetur nje ekuiliber familje-pune.


Po gesti_7!  Po citoj nje mencuri tuajen...

...pra mendoj se duhet gjetur nje ekuiliber  familje-pune... Kjo eshte e tere esenca e kesaj teme !

----------


## Enii

Nuk e di nese e kuptoj mire temen ... 


lumturia ekziston dhe pa liri , dhe pa ekuliber , lumturia ska formula ....

----------


## La_Fenice

> Sigurisht qe ndjen nje gezim te pamase kur i sherben teta Veres apo te tjereve qe kane nevoje per ty. Por me thuaj teta Vera femijet tuaj kane nevoje per ju?? Dhe mund ti gjendesh dot prane gjithmone sa here kane nevoje per ju ??? Mendoj se koha nuk ta lejon pasi eshte shume doreshtrenguar.
> Pastaj vjen nje moment ku ti nuk mund te besh dot me asgje per te tjeret dhe te gjithe te lene ne harrese pasi njerezit ne pergjithesi jane egoist dhe nese nuk "u hyn" me ne pune nuk kujtohen me per ty. Dhe ti fillon i kthen syte nga familja dhe sheh qe ti dhe familja jeni vite drite larg dhe se eshte teper vone per tu afruar.
> Personalisht jam i mendimit se vetja mund te sakrifikohet per te tjeret, duke i ndihmuar, por nese krijon familje nuk ke te drejte te vendosesh qe te sakrifikohet edhe familja bashke me ty, pra mendoj se duhet gjetur nje ekuiliber familje-pune.


Ah sa mire ke shkruar gesti_7!Po sa veshtire eshte te gjesh nje ekuiliber ne jete!

----------


## gesti_7

> Ah sa mire ke shkruar gesti_7!Po sa veshtire eshte te gjesh nje ekuiliber ne jete!


Jo thjesht e veshtire, por do te thoja qe eshte utopi nje gje e tille. Nuk mund te gjendet dot nje ekuiliber familje-pune pasi asnjehere nuk mund ti japesh dot kohe familjes aq sa duan ata, dhe njekohesisht nuk mund ti japesh dot kohe te tjereve aq sa duan ata perseri (ketu nuk marrim fare parasysh kohen qe mund te te duhet ty si person sepse po ti shtosh edhe kete komplikohet me teper akoma gjendja). Gjithsesi nuk ka rendesi lumturia absolute, rendesi kane edhe ato copezat e lumturise qe ndiejme qofte kur ndihmojme te tjeret apo qofte kur nuk i ndihmojme dot. Gjithmone duhet vleresuar arsyeja se per cfare e ben apo nuk e ben dot dicka dhe gjithmone do ndihesh me mire.

----------


## pranvera bica

Ja dhe nje rast qe nje qytetar ,i mencur ,i studiuar jashte ,i kthyer ne qytetin e tij me mundesira te mira financiare per te investuar ,ne turizem,ne ndertime po ce do gjate bisedes qe beme nuk ishte fare i lumtur qe kishte tere keto mundesira  dhe burokracirat e panevojshme nuk i jepnin udhe burimeve financiare te tij.Ai kishte tokat e tij,ishte i lire nga ana ligjore te ndertonte por ne mungese te tij dikush me i fuqishem se ai ,i partishem  kishte ndertuar...ne tokat e tij .Ilire por jo i lumtur...

----------


## pranvera bica

Mund te jesh i lire ...por kur nuk ke hapesira per te ushtruar lirine tende nuk vlen liria...

----------


## Himitsu

> Cdo dite e me shume degjojme per shume mendje te ndritura ,per shkencetare te medhenj qe zbuluan kete e ate gje,per njerez te ditur  qe mendjen e tyre e vene ne dispozicion te  se  mires se njerezimit...Por per keto ,ata shperblehen materialisht po nuk e dime a jane te lumtur... Menjehere me vjen ne mendje nje thenje e bukur e nje shkrimtari te madh qe per mua eshte nder me te preferuarit...
> 
> 
> *Dituria e ben njeriun e lire por jo edhe te lumtur.*
> 
> 
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj?
> 
> Respekte


I lumtur eshte ai njeri qe jeton ne injorancen e vet....

Cdo person qe kenaqet ne vetvete ne gjert qe di dhe qe ka.. eshte i lumtur sepse nuk kerkon me shume nga vetja.. nuk kerkon qe tju jape me shume pergjigje dhe te mundoje mendjen se ne cfare eshte kjo, nga erdhi kjo, pse ndodh kjo , ti jap nje kuptim kesaj dhe asaj.. ndryshe nga nje person qe ka dituri dhe qe mundohet qe ta zgjeroje ate horizont...

Por gjeja e keqe e personave qe duan diturine eshte se ne koken e tyre nuk pushojne asnjehere pyetjet dhe fakti qe ata duan ti japin pergjigje.. nje person qe eshte i ditur nuk thote asnjhere qe une di por thote se ato qe di nuk jane asgje paragonuar me ato qe mund te di.. Keshtu qe nje person i ditur eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te diturive te reja dhe ne zgjerimin e horizontit te vet.. dhe fakti i pyetjeve te ndryshme nuk e lene qe te krijoje lumturine e tij sepse sa me shume do te kerkoje nga vetja dhe nuk do te jete asnjeher i kenaqur me ato qe di....

Prandaj them qe i lumtur eshte ai person qe jeton ne injorancen e vet dhe vertet dituria nuk ben lumturine....

Shifni te paret tane dhe ata qe mendojme se do te vine beni thjesht nje krahasim dhe do shikoni se kush kane qene me te lumtur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Rrenjet e diturise  jane te hidhura,por jane  te embla pemet e saj.

----------


## pranvera bica

Vlera e diturise eshte e madhe.Njerezit per cdo gje qe perpiqen te bejne gjate jetes ,perpiqen ta bejne mire.Cdo njeri duhet te kete nje rregull,te mos filloje fare nje shkolle,nje pune qe s'do ta beje  me kujdesin me te madh...ashtu nuk fitohet dituria sepse pastaj i humbet....vlera.

----------

